# Last week's aquisitions



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is what I bought at last week's National Show

Paph (Angel Hair x St Swithin) (Paphfanatics)
Paph (Edna Ratcliffe x rothschildianum) (Paphfanatics)
Paph (Armeni White x micranthum)
Paph (armeniacum var. alba x jackii var. alba)
Paph (malipoense x vietnamense)
Paph (Saint Swithin x vietnamense)
Paph liemianum (Paphfanatics)
Paph lowii (A mating of two siblings from Malaysian Princess)
Paph lowii
Paph Norito Hasegawa (malipoensse x armeniacum)

Phragmipedium (pearcei x wallisii)
Phragmipedium Grande
Phragmipedium Tall Tails (wallisii x caudatum)
Phragmipedium wallisii

Phalaenopsis lobbii

Disa Helmut Meyer
Disa Little Lotta
Disa tripetaloides
Disa Riversdale 'Orange'
Disa uniflora 'Pink'

Some Epidendrums
Lusidia discolor
Aerangis mystacidii


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 15, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Paph (Armeni White x micranthum)
> Paph (armeniacum var. alba x jackii var. alba)


I like 'em all, but those two sound especially awesome!


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Gideon you are the best shopper around here!


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> Gideon you are the best shopper around here!




Seriously! I think you buy about a good quarter to half of the amount of plants in most of the forumites have in their collection.

May I have the Paph (Angel Hair x St Swithin) + Paph (Edna Ratcliffe x rothschildianum)?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2006)

That's quite a purchase. Did you have to rent a truck to get it all back home???


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 15, 2006)

Super crosses, Gideon!

Now get busy and get them to bloom!

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Gideon (Sep 16, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Now get busy and get them to bloom!



I'll get right on it...non Orchid friends can't understand that I buy all these plants with no flowers...



Marco said:


> May I have the Paph (Angel Hair x St Swithin) + Paph (Edna Ratcliffe x rothschildianum)?



I'll meet you at the airport



SlipperFan said:


> That's quite a purchase. Did you have to rent a truck to get it all back home???



:rollhappy: ....along with these plants I also bought 63 Clivias, 7 Aloes, 10 Platycerium Ferns, 2 Euphorbias, a Leopard tree, 3 Azalias, a Polygala myrtifolia, 2 Trifasciata laurentii, and some odds...it was a nightmare trying to pack on Monday, I ended up packing the Clivias bareroot


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice shopping list. You are the sweetest dream of the shop owner.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 16, 2006)

nice list :clap:


----------



## DavidM (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice Paphs, I still want to try to grow Disas, maybe I should come and visit you and see how it is done.

Did you get the Peach Clivias you were looking for?


----------

